# Shih Tzus Top Knot why not???



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a 10 month old Shih-Tzu. I decided early on to let here hair around her eyes grow out and pull it up into her top knot. I now groom her myself. I took her to Petsmart a couple of times when I first got her just for a "sanitary trim" paw pads trim and ears plucked. I specifically told them my intentions with her eye/facial hair and twice they cut it or shaved it extremly short!!!! They were very happy about it too they thought they were doing me a big favor for free 

It is not getting close to reaching her top knot.

Why do so many people keep cutting that hair around the eyes of a Shih-Tzu?? Wouldnt it be so much easier to just pull it up?? Even if you keep the rest trimmed in the puppy cut I see so many Shih-Tzu's with the hair poking thier eyes because their owners are not yet ready to take them to the groomer.


----------



## mom to lil buddy (Dec 17, 2006)

*Shih Tzu Top Knot?*

The same thing happened to me, I took a picture of how I wanted Max's face to look (he was starting from shaved!) and groomer cut the hair around his nose, and now that it is growing out it is always in his eyes. Now that I have had him a little longer and know him a little better, I would be comfortable trimming it back between groomings, to keep it short enough to be out of his eyes. I would be interested in hearing from groomers regarding cutting or leaving it to grow. Virginia


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I just got my Shih Tzu about 2 weeks ago. I chose to have that hair trimmed because it was in his eyes he looked dirty, because it made his eyes tear so much. I do more of a puppy top not, and the hair that is on top of his head that would normally hang down. He looks so much better without the hair in his face. I dont think I could stand it long enough to have it grow all the way out. I will grow his coat out, but am choosing to keep the hair on his nose trimmed.

Here he is the night I got him, and after he was groomed









Here he is with his little top not (actually just a pony tail)


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

I have no clue, but IMO I'd just cut it short over their eyes. Not really into the "ponytail" thing on dogs....


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

I think they look cute either way. I just thought it would be easier on thier eyes and for the owner once it was grown out. I do not have the tear stain problem because my Shih Tzu is i guess brownish/brindle color. If you keep up with the clipping around the eye area before it starts poking them I guess it would'nt bother the doggie either way.

All4thedogs-that is a great before and after shot wow what a difference. Do you groom her/him yourself?


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, I did. And being my first time ever Im pretty proud of my job LOL


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I think the top knots are cute. 

I'd be furious if someone cut off part of my dog's coat without my consent. I'm afraid to even take my dog to a groomer because I'd be upset if they trimmed his tail or ears, so I just do the grooming myself.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

most places trim them back so the hair is out of the eyes as most owners with breeds like this dont keep up with the grooming so there fore wont even tie the hair back. i would of gone mad if i took my dog and they trimmed what i hadnt asked for, and for breeds that do have the long eye fall they have long stong eye lashes to keep it out of the eyes any way. uv done the best thing getting ur pup used to having hair tyed up early as most adult dogs dont like it lol it took teddy ages getting used to his being up lol they would stay in his hair for about 30seconds lol now i can keep them in for a few days still looking good but i have found now i add riboon even just tieing it around the band keeps it in so much better 

but i can now tie his hair up and out of his eyes with either bunches a pony tail and with braides he looks so cute lol,

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g45/bryony-and-teddy/compthumbnails002.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g45/bryony-and-teddy/grooming pics/teddytopknot004.jpg

teddy dose have little eye brows but im going to grow them out again 

and i just keep the hair in the corner of the eyes short and do that about every week when im feeling the urge


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Awww Teddys top knot is cute. 

I used to put a pretty bow in Mea's (my shih tzu) but ever since I got Max my now 6 month old malti-poo. I have stopped and just use a plain band. He goes crazy trying to "attack" her pretty bow. I am going to try again with the bow soon to see if he has gotton over it.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks my bf tells me off saying hes not a girl but i think he looks so cute and hes got such prittly eyes i do try and use blues and purples

im not teying to make my own little bows and things likte that 


love to see some pics or ur little gang

xxx


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

I wish I could post some pictures but I do not have a scanner. I do not know of anyother way to post picture unless you have one.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

ahhh scanner if u hant got a digi cam ahh thats a shame  

xx


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

peace36 said:


> I wish I could post some pictures but I do not have a scanner. I do not know of anyother way to post picture unless you have one.


You can have photos "developed" onto a compact disc at any photo center (wal-mart, target, etc.).

And digital cameras are pretty cheap now. You can get a good one for around $100. When you consider that each time you get a roll of film developed, it's like $7-10, it pays for itself pretty quickly. They do eat through batteries pretty quickly, though. (For that matter, I got a printer with a built in scanner for less than it cost to buy new ink cartridges for my old printer.)

I originally got my first digital camera saying I was going to use it to take pictures of things to sell on eBay, because it's so much easier than taking a photo, having it developed, then scanning the photo. I don't think I've actually posted anything on ebay anything in seven years. I probably sold about 5 or 6 things when I first got a camera. But I have *thousands* of pictures of my pets.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Lorina said:


> But I have *thousands* of pictures of my pets.


Yeah me too...all my family lives either in England or California so I posted a photo album so they can see all my pictues...everyone who views it says "Bridgette is adorable, but 50 or so pictures of her is plenty...can we see some of you?" I'm awful, I'll tell yah, but hey she is SO much cuter than I am!


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Well some day maybe we will get a digi cam or a scanner. We figure we should hopefully be all caught up in about a year. Had a few financial set backs the last couple of years. Bit broke but still hey still happy and have problably a bit more than just the basics


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

All4the dogs. My shih is 10 mos old and I keep her hair like you had yours done. I think she just looks neat and clean.


----------

